# Introduction time



## oldretiredguy (Jun 30, 2013)

Thought I would introduce myself. Found this forum awhile back and have visited it now and then. Decided to join since I find many posters are living around Luzon vs say Cebu area like other forums. Anyway, a little history on my part.
First arrival was in 1965 as a very young( fresh out of bootcamp/Radioman school) getting stationed at NavCommSta San Miguel in San Antonio,Zambales. From there in '66 to NavCommCen Sangley Pt. in Cavite City. Left in early 67, 1 yr, back to Cavite City again until 71 just before base closed. Left again, until mid 72. Returned to ComSta San Miguel. 74 to Capas Tarlac for about 6 months then back to San Miguel. Left in mid '75. Returned as civilian in 87 to Angeles city, working gov't contract at Camp O'Donnel in Tarlac working the bombing range at Crow Valley. When Pinatubo blew up,(june 12,1991) moved to Poro point La Union. Moved back to Angeles in mid '92 and returned to the States in Sep. 93. Have not been back since. 

I had not planned on returning to the states at all and retire there, but with the bases gone so was my medical. It was major medical life threatening issues that brought me back in 93. In the back of my mind, I have always wanted to return to retire. Then from what I read on a lot of forums and reports from my wife about conditions there (safety wise), she did not feel comfortable. Add that to the family issues which are many, we just never got around to moving back. The political climate here in the US has made me rethink my decision. I am now leaning on returning. Now at my age, I also just figure everyone has to die sometime of something. So staying near a major hospital is not so important. I watched the RP go through many changes over a period of nearly 30 years, and know it has gone through many many more since I left. I have always felt that most of the changes (on a happiness scale), have been negative for the country. They were thrown into the future way too fast and have never been prepared for it. So it has mostly caused unhappiness in the long run. But that is for another post. Anyway, back to me, I was medically retired from the Navy back in '77. Had a few careers along the way after that and ended up my last career as a Registered Nurse. As much time as I spent in the hospital, I figured I might as well get paid for being there, lol. Prior to that in the Navy, as mentioned I was a Radioman, worked TechControl and electronics. So there you have it.

You know about as much as I do about me. My memory is all scrambled about my time in the RP. Have lots of stories, but now couldn't tell you if it happened on my first tour, second, third, or as a civilian contractor. But one thing for sure, whatever the story is, it happened, that much I remember. 

Hope to pick some brains while on here, get a little updated about the places I know.
It is still a toss up between returning to RP or checking into Panama as an alternate choice. Hope everyone is happy with their choice of where they live. 

And my first brain pick, Does anyone know anyone personally that lives in San Antonio, Zambales who has internet that you could get their email address so I can get in touch with them directly...Have a lot of questions about that area.
Would appreciate the help in that area if possible.
thanks in advance
Jim


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!

Interesting story and background. There is a decent amount (around 300) of expats living in the San Antonio area. Even a compound in Punduquit that is almost all Aussies on a hectare with private beach. I don't have any emails for the guys up there. You might want to try the FRA (Fleet Reserve Association) Fleet Reserve Association, San Miguel Branch 367 (Philippines) for some more info.


----------

